

 What tools (languages, databases etc.) do you use for web development? - chromedude
http://hall.com/backend_languages

======
gsivil
Zero content whatsoever.

~~~
chromedude
What do you mean? Go to the link(<http://hall.com/backend_languages>). This is
not a poll directly on HN, but on Hall.com

